# Need a general direction to walk in



## FunnyJunkStore (May 30, 2011)

Hello,

So, I've set up a little business that will sell t-shirts and other printed merchandise.

Now, what do you think would be best for me? It's going to be an on-demand store. They order the t-shirt the t-shirt comes.

I was thinking of getting printing companies in various countries and then they send the t-shirts to the local postage service and it gets sent out the the customers within that country.

Is this a good way?

Really, I just need a general overview of all these fulfilment services. What they do, why you should use it. What even are they?

Just, how does this work?

That kind of thing. I'm new to this and being a graphic designer for a few years has meant that I just send them off to the client and then they deal with it and I hear no more.


Would love some help. Thanks.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Luke,

Welcome you to the forum.

To be straight, for an initial business, it seems your business plan is very ambitious, but feasible. I understand that you hope to have different printer across the world to cooperate and ship locally if you get an order-in-demand, it maybe easier to find such kind of printers who can provide you the service as request in north America or European countries, even oceania, of course there are some DIY dealers in Asia area that they are capable of doing so, just have to dig in and found, have no idea about the service in Africa and south America. Possibly, the biggest and very important task for you is to launch out your production lines, and make sure they have a good market, especially to worldwide customers, need to compete with big brand like Nike, Addidas, and many big local brands. Best luck to you anyway.

Bill


----------



## T3Design (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish you all the luck in the world my friend. You will get good info here, so welcome


----------



## FunnyJunkStore (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, we have an unbelievably huge market, our fan page hit 1,300 in a few days and we got 25,000 hits.

Thanks for the info.


----------

